# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Προβληματικό "καρφί" 3,5mm σε ακουστικά - hands free

## petros32

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!  :Smile: 

Λοιπόν, έχω κάτι ακουστικά  Beats  by Dr.Dre Urbeats τα οποία είναι και hands free και δέχονται κάτι  "παραπάνω" από στέρεο καρφί 3,5mm, δλδ το καρφί έχει 3 διαχωριστικά.  Είχα βάλει να τα πουλήσω στα 20 ευρώ, όμως ο αγοραστής παραπονέθηκε ότι  το ένα ακουστικό δεν ακούγεται και πρέπει να κουνήσει τη βάση (καρφί)  για να κάνει επαφή και να ακουστεί ήχος, και πάλι μη σταθερά. Αφού  αναιρέσαμε τη συναλλαγή, διαπίστωσα ότι όντως συμβαίνει αυτό.

Φαίνεται  ότι έχει αποκολληθεί από μέσα στο καρφί 3,5mm η επαφή και το ένα  ακουστικό δεν δουλεύει σταθερά. Εγγύηση δεν υπάρχει οπότε ψάχνομαι να τα  δώσω σε ειδικό άτομο / ηλεκτρονικό να μου αλλάξει το 3,5mm.

Η  ερώτησή μου: που μπορώ να τα πάω και πόσο θα μου κοστίσει η διαδικασία;  Προφανώς μιλάμε για το ανταλλακτικό καρφί + την εργασία του  ηλεκτρονικού.
Είναι κρίμα να τα πετάξω στη ντουλάπα, τουλάχιστον ας τα έχω όπως πριν για να ακούω που και που μουσική στο κρεβάτι ή και χωρίς να δουλεύει το microphone (απλή στέρεο υποδοχή).  :Smile: 

Δείτε  λίγο και το λευκό καλώδιο. Είναι αρκετά λεπτό και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο  είναι εύκολη διαδικασία να το κόψεις και να περάσεις πάλι τα "σύρματα".

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

